

Why AwesomenessReminders is Actually Really Awesome - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2010/7-reasons-why-awesomenessreminders-is-actually-really-awesome/

======
zeteo
"2) It boosts office morale. When Ryan and I set up AwesomenessReminders, we
had it rotate through our team – so everyone would get a turn at being
awesome. [...] We all like to stop what we’re doing, put the call on
speakerphone and cheer when they tell us we’re awesome."

Funny to see this on the same day that
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1707170> made the front page.

~~~
jasonshen
I saw that Economist article. Have to say - those British guys seem like
squares. =) My understanding is that Zappos put "fun" and "weird" into their
culture because everyone already felt that way. And the example they cite from
Mad Men (drinking at work, having affairs) is way more disruptive/unproductive
than a 30 second phone call.

------
jacquesm
<http://Awesomenessreminders.com> is going to go out of the ballpark, I'm
pretty sure of it.

There is work to be done (price points, the nuisance factor in some cases) but
that's all doable.

The first imitations are already appearing which is always a sign that you're
on the right track. Zack has a little goldmine here and I'm 100% sure he'll
strike it big.

It's interesting how something that strikes everybody as 'dead obvious' at
first sight has never been done before.

1K subscribers now, on to the second thousand, in less than another month ? If
it goes (more) viral then it has every chance of doing that.

The bottleneck will then become to find good callers.

------
blhack
Hmm...

I got this for a friend of mine about a month ago when it was mentioned.

A couple of things:

They didn't call her every day, it was more random.

They should offer a way to pass-it-on (maybe they do and I just don't know?).
That way my friend can go "HOLY CRAP THIS IS COOL!" and forward the reminder
to one of _her_ friends.

------
cing
Phone calls just seem a little antiquated to me. I wish I could pay someone
$10/month to read my blog and make positive comments on it once a day!

------
slay2k
From HN guidelines:

If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it.

~~~
kgermino
Why the downvotes? As far as I can tell it was a polite reminder of the
guidelines for headlines by someone who I would argue has been around long
enough to say it (account age >400 Days). Not to mention that it was the first
thing I thought when I saw the headline.

~~~
jasonshen
I've had an account for a long time but mostly have been lurking/dormant. Just
started submitting more stuff - but yeah, I'm going to carefully read over the
guidelines now.

------
freshfey
Interesting article. I think the financial factor sells me on the concept.

I actually didn't believe that it would work, but apparently it does; would
love to get some more numbers. Maybe in a mixergy interview?

@Zach: kudos to you, my man.

------
zackattack
Jennifer is one of my new favorite people ever. She's going to be so happy to
read your post.

for the record, I'm a/b testing the counter to see if it makes a difference.
Thanks to some help from Hiten Shah, at <http://www.KissMetrics.com>, i was
able to set up the a/b test in 5 minutes using javascript. Five minutes!!!

